# White Rock Creek?



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never fished White Rock Creek. I have a 22' bay boat that needs about 2' to run in. Can boats of that size get around in the creek?
Also, where is the best ramp to use? I have checked out Broken Arrow Marina, but don't know if is good to launch there are not.
Thanks to anyone that could point me in the right direction.

God Bless


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Broken Arrow is on Kickapoo creek. White Rock Creek will float a boat your size no problem, as will Kickapoo.
The Broken Arrow ramp is best for Kickapoo, and White Rock City Marina or the TRA ramp on hwy 94 are good for launching on White Rock.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

White Rock Creek has a very nice free ramp at HWY 94. Downstream of the ramp you have a few miles before you run into shallow water. Upstream 
there are Shoals that are well marked, make sure you follow the sign at the cable. Watch your depthfinder carefully until you are familiar with the creek. A 22' is pretty big for that creek but it is doable. Be careful and of course watch your wake around fishermen.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> Broken Arrow is on Kickapoo creek. White Rock Creek will float a boat your size no problem, as will Kickapoo.
> The Broken Arrow ramp is best for Kickapoo, and White Rock City Marina or the TRA ramp on hwy 94 are good for launching on White Rock.


 Well, like I said.....I have never fished White Rock Creek and obviously I don't even know where it is. I have just built a home in Onalaska and know nothing about the lake. I plan to take a trip with you Shadslinger in the very near future. I have a neighbor who wants to go with us also. I understand you will go in a clients boat and do a little Lowrance training along with fishing. This is what I have in mind anyway. I need all the help I can get. I just learned which end of the rod the hook goes on. LOL
Maybe not that bad , but close!
Thanks for the info about the creeks.
I will be in contact with you shortly.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Dennis

Im in the same boat as you! i bought a house a little further south, in Lake Livingston Village, i have a 22ft bay boat, and trying to learn the lake and my lowrance. Shadslinger is great and need to book another trip!

thanks Bill


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Does the free ramp on 94 have a pier to get in and out of the boat easily or do you have to beach it? Looked at satellite image and see something in the middle of the ramp but it does not look like it goes out much


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It has a pier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Shadslinger


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a good photograph of the launch ramp on my website. I think it's on the Trinity page. Not sure. But you can see everything there in the picture.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*White Rock Creek*

DJ I have run WWC north of the Hiway with my 21' Kenner all the way to were the creek splits. I understand if the creek is up you can go a little further north, but I didn't want to chance it. Like others had stated be aware of the big rock and stay as far to the left as possible.


----------

